# Red Lizard Cats



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

I just got 6 of these at an auction this past Sunday. They are really awesome to watch and I don't think I would trade them for Zebra Pleco's.

Link >>> http://www.shelldwellers.com/index.php/ ... 859.0.html


----------



## Yellow-Cichlid (Dec 15, 2007)

They remind me of little dragons... Very cool


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

cool would you be willin to sail one?


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

ME_AND_GREENTERROR said:


> cool would you be willin to sail one?


Not right now I just purchased 6 more and want to breed them. Maybe in a few months I'll let some go.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Very interesting looking fish, good luck with them.


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Fogelhund said:


> Very interesting looking fish, good luck with them.


Thanks Fogelhund! I think these are a lot nicer than Zebra Pleco's!

Take a look at this YouTube Video someone has >>> 




Just Awesome!


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

They look sci fi monsters. Kinda creepy. :?


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

If anyoneâ€™s interested there are 6 of these guys on AquaBid with the auction ending tomorrow night.

Link >>> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/ ... 1205719382


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

im not paying 102 bucks or more lol


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

ACC in NC said:


> If anyoneâ€™s interested there are 6 of these guys on AquaBid with the auction ending tomorrow night.
> 
> Link >>> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/ ... 1205719382


I think these fish are around 2.5 inches (Max out at 4 to 5 inches) and I think theyâ€™re worth $25 to $30 each compared to the $400 to $500 each Zebra Plecoâ€™s are going for. Iâ€™ve got 12 of them now and they seem really hardy, theyâ€™re Omnivores not Herbivores.


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Update >>> http://www.shelldwellers.com/index.php/ ... 859.0.html


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Lotsoffish on AquaBid has 6 of these for auction ending tomorrow with free shipping.

Link >>> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/ ... 1211848004


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Babies! Click on the link >>> http://aquacharlotte.org/CAASBBS/viewtopic.php?t=5036


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Some updates

Link >>> http://aquacharlotte.org/CAASBBS/viewtopic.php?t=5036


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Pictures >>> http://s924.photobucket.com/albums/ad85 ... ?start=all


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

Coming along very nicely, looks like you should have enough to mass-produce them soon. How difficult are the fry to raise? Do you separate them after they hatch, or allow them to stay in the tank like BN fry?


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

toddnbecka said:


> Coming along very nicely, looks like you should have enough to mass-produce them soon. How difficult are the fry to raise? Do you separate them after they hatch, or allow them to stay in the tank like BN fry?


toddnbecka, sorry for the delay, havenâ€™t been on for a while.

Click on the link and it should answer all your questions, plus more pictures. Thanks!

Link >>> http://www.carolinafishtalk.com/forum/b ... tfish.html


----------

